# LPG. Patras.



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

There is a new LPG filling station in Patras. It is well signposted, part of a normal petrol station, and (like the Tripoli outlet) appears to have invested in workshops for converting vehicles to LPG.

We filled up there last night and they were charging €0.80 a litre.

It is on the main water front road (Akti Dymaion) near to the junction with Idomeneos, a hundred yards or so south west of a Lidl.

The coordinates are :-

N 38.20552

E 021.71078

Best wishes

Barry and Ruth


----------

